# APH Colours?



## secuner (Feb 2, 2008)

what i was just wondering was do different colours of APH's hve different prices(like snake morphs)? and which would be the best colour to have? thanks


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

yeah they do go up in prices. 

I love the normals so its just personal prefrence.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Bump!

I would also like to know?

John


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i personally think its down to the seller really, i personally would sell all my hogs <<hopefully when i have them>> at the same price regardless of sex or colour, unless one threw out a super dooper special different one, but if that happened id probably keep it lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i personally think its down to the seller really, i personally would sell all my hogs <<hopefully when i have them>> at the same price regardless of sex or colour, unless one threw out a super dooper special different one, but if that happened id probably keep it lol


I totally agree with cat on that one


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

What happens if you breed a salt and pepper to a albino?
Im just wondering about the genes as i am getting a male grey snowflake tomorrow and im wondering what would be the best female to breed with him eventually?

John


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

to be honest i dont think you could say exactly what you would get...........you would have to wait for he babies to be born and get their colours really 


though im sure someone with more knowledge on breeding them may be able to give you an idea of what you could possibly come out with


----------



## hellfireie (Aug 31, 2007)

i'll be breeding salt & peppers ( chocolate to be honest) to a albino in a few months so i'll let you know what happends , its anyones guess what exactly you'll get , but that half the fun when it comes to hedgehogs!! 

price wise its down to the sell on what they will sell for and what the buyer is willing to pay !!

heres a colour guild to see whats out there in hogland !!

The International Hedgehog Association

hope its some help !


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

secuner said:


> what i was just wondering was do different colours of APH's hve different prices(like snake morphs)? and which would be the best colour to have? thanks


 
i had a female albino baby on reserve til it was old enough for £150, but before i got it i found a 10 week old albino female for £80, so i had to go for that one due t the sheer saving. its all down to the sellers out there and how good you are for hunting out bargains :lol2:


----------

